# Ceramic fitting WITH wire



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Where can I buy one already made up with wire. All the ones I can find either just come with the bulb holder or with the wire still needing fitting. Is it easy to wire your own up ? :? or can I buy one already done for me?

Thanks.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

The only completely wired up fitting I know of is the one made by Arcadia.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Thanks. Will have a search for them online. Im totally useless when it comes to electrics and Im not sure if I trust myself to do it correctly. Probably end up like this when I plug it in oo: :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

If its the one with the bracket with the on off switch on the wire its crap for ceramics... I tried it and it hardly produced any heat.. even with the stat on full.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

the only Arcadia one I can find is the one designed for the compact UV bulbs and it doesnt say what wattage bulbs is takes  Have I found the wrong item? Something like that would be ideal with it all being made up ready.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah that's one, I use it with normal spot bulbs in my geckos viv.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Don't exo-terra do a full kit as well?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

tombraider said:


> the only Arcadia one I can find is the one designed for the compact UV bulbs and it doesnt say what wattage bulbs is takes  Have I found the wrong item? Something like that would be ideal with it all being made up ready.


Thats the one.. but I found it unreliable.. im using a normal bulb in there for now until I can fit the ceramic into a proper holder soon.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

silvershark i think exo terra only do a full kit for lightbulbs, not ceramics. Cant find them if they do them anyway..


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Ive found a exo terra ceramic holder but it comes with some kind of wire sheild thing covering the bulb area. Does anyone know if this is removable so I can fit a normal bulb guard round it. Not certain but the ones I found looked more for use outside vivs over mesh tops.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

You would think more companies sold these all made up with wires :?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

You mean the brooder lamp style ones? Im pretty sure you can remove the shield at the front from those ones.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Yes these type of things That i found.
http://www.everythingforpets.com/ex..._clamp_lamp.pet/use.id.5.item_id.6361.dept.7/
So im not even sure how I would go about putting it inside a viv even if the sheild does remove :?


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

I use these:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=26765&criteria=es27 porcelain lampholder&doy=13m8

Dead easy to wire up, just positive and negative terminals, and they screw in the ceiling of the viv.

Then you just need some heat res.cable which you can get from Wilkinsons or any electrical supplier.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

When it says cable conected via screw terminals does that mean in the same way a plug is wired up? I always thought it would be more complicated then that and involved soldering irons. When it comes to electric i can wire a plug and fit a new bulb but thats the lot :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

they are almost exactly the same as a plug just little screw terminals pos and neg really really easy!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Then Thanks for your help everyone. I will give it a try and hope I dont blow up :lol:


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

One last point - make sure you use the correct fuse in the plug - 3 amp fuse for a ceramic set up. You can get these from Tescos!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

lol Im more confused now. Is it a normal 3amp fuse or do they do special ones for ceramic? I have some normal 3amp somewhere from when I blew up the chameleons lamp :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Tis the same!


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

lol... they're normal plug fuses. It's OK Maxine - I manage to wire my own ceramics up, so it's really not that hard!!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Sounds pretty simple, A bit like me when it comes to stuff like this :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

lol, yeh those clamp lamps are a mystery to me also... damn things..

http://cornishcrispa.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=2681 I have these..i dont have ceramics... but i think they are ok as it says they ae ok up to 250 watt bulbs...

the £25 for a ceramic clamp thing is bloody rediculaous.


----------

